# VC Charity Game



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

*VC Charity fgame updated rosters*

i just noticed that robert traylor and dahntey jones have been added...but i am still wondering why CB4 isnt playin in this years game... him and vince are pretty close..he was even at his wedding. just seems strange plus cb4 is really popular in tornto...i also thought that JYD would be apart of this game but i guess not


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

sound like some great additions


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

actually i am kinda excited to see dahntey jones...he can throw it down with the best of them


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow Traylor and Jones, this really is an all-star game!!
:laugh:


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: VC Charity fgame updated rosters*



> Originally posted by <b>ElevatorMan</b>!
> but i am still wondering why CB4 isnt playin in this years game... him and vince are pretty close..he was even at his wedding.


wasnt there an incident during a game where Bosh hurt his ankle then Vince was subbed in or something and threw his towel at Bosh's face and then bosh threw it off in disgust??


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: VC Charity fgame updated rosters*



> Originally posted by <b>Red_Bandit</b>!
> 
> 
> wasnt there an incident during a game where Bosh hurt his ankle then Vince was subbed in or something and threw his towel at Bosh's face and then bosh threw it off in disgust??


all water under the bridge - VC and bosh would seem to be closer now... which makes me think CB has some strong family obligations.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

that insitant was spur of the moment VC was saying like calm down and rest yourself and CB4 wanted to get back in the game. They both said that it is nothing


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

this roster like last years lacks from the first game

where Mike Finley, elton brand, ray allen, corey maggette, alonzo mourning plus alot of other good players. ah well i just hope alot of ppl show up to the game..it is fora good cause


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

HAHAHA I just Scored 4 platinums for the game tonight. With Free parking!!!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

is it being televised?


----------



## CrimsonShadows (Jun 12, 2003)

I just checked the line up for Raps TV and it doesn't appear to be on. Although they do have repeats of last coupla years games on in half hour slots.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

so what are the full rosters? if jrich and stro are there it should be a good show. wish i could go.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> so what are the full rosters? if jrich and stro are there it should be a good show. wish i could go.


i dont think j-rich is going anymore


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>-James-</b>!
> 
> 
> i dont think j-rich is going anymore


no he isnt not to sure on stro


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

when is he going to stop with this thing. the lineup is getting embarassing. no j rich or stro? come on.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> no he isnt not to sure on stro


i hope stro is in the Game he realy can dunk


----------



## Rodman91 (Jun 12, 2003)

Strow was there but in Street Clothes......The game was crap exept for Jones and Iguldola(or however u spell it.

Very Dissaponted


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

any news about VC?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rodman91</b>!
> Strow was there but in Street Clothes......The game was crap exept for Jones and Iguldola(or however u spell it.
> 
> Very Dissaponted


that's your recap? was VC getting up or what?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I heard Andre Iguodala had some sick throwdowns.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Joining Carter in his all-star game Friday were teammates Jalen Rose, Morris Peterson, who re-signed with the Raptors earlier in the day, and Rafer Alston, who returned to Toronto after a season with the Miami Heat.
> 
> The lineups also included Toronto native and New Orleans Hornets centre Jamaal Magloire, who got a rousing ovation, plus Chucky Atkins of the Boston Celtics, Brendan Haywood and Antawn Jamison of the Washington Wizards, Jerry Stackhouse of Dallas, Philadelphia's Kenny Thomas and *Andrew*  Iguodala, Shammond Williams and Dahntay Jones of Memphis, and Robert (Tractor) Traylor of the Hornets.
> 
> Boxer Lennox Lewis and actor Ving Rhames were guest coaches, while recording artist Kesia Chante performed at halftime.


http://www.sportsnet.ca/nba/shownews.jsp?content=v073029A


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

yuck :sour:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Only 16000 people showed up? Looks like everyone was at the Liverpool game...


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Was the game on TV? I didn't see it on anywhere.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>crimedog</b>!
> when is he going to stop with this thing. the lineup is getting embarassing. no j rich or stro? come on.


why stop its for a good cause


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

If VC came out and said that he was going to stay with the Raptors, more people would have came.. I bet that if VC has another one of these next year, they'll be lucky to get 15 000 people in there..


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

the highlights looked good


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i didn't go to the game myself, although i wanted to, since my plans fell through at the last minute. and all they've really been showing on the networks has been the interviews. it looks like it was a close game, i wonder whether it was actually semi-competitive for a possession or two near the end.

anyway, on the VC front, it looks like the man didn't say much of interest- again. i was expecting him to say something to calm his fans, but he did very little of the kind. the few things he did say ("love me and my game no matter where i am") did more to stir unfortunate controversy than it did to calm the waters. it almost seems like he's hiding a precious secret because i don't understand how he's behaving (nor what he's saying)- whether he _does_ want out or he _doesn't_. in the end, it's still a mystery being investigated at the expense of the team.

the man is simply not the sharpest tool in the shed and that's too bad. this situation calls for some clever strategy and vince is just not fit for the position.

peace


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> Facing the media for the first time since rumours surfaced this summer that he wants out of Toronto, Carter insisted that he wants to stay. Which is well and good, except that he would not unequivocally deny that he, or a representative of his, has asked for a trade out of Raptorland.


. Taking from the Sun

I think Vince did ask for a trade earlier, but he doesnt want to sound like a villain and wont comment on that issue again. All in all come November Vince will be playing in raps uniform.


----------



## raps_luva (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> that's your recap? was VC getting up or what?


Yeah he did..I thought it was fun. Just Kenny Thomas and Chucky Atkins did nothing.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

It said somewhere that Jerry Stackhouse was there, did he do anything, I also heard Jalen Rose was out there clowning and stuff


----------



## raps_luva (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hbwoy</b>!
> It said somewhere that Jerry Stackhouse was there, did he do anything, I also heard Jalen Rose was out there clowning and stuff


Jalen Rose and Shammond Williams were HILARIOUS at the game. Jerry Stackhouse did do a bit. He threw some good alley-oop passes. Mo Pete was also hilarious last night. Except for Kenny Thomas and Chucky Atkins, everyone else did good. The game was a lot of fun.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr_B</b>!
> why stop its for a good cause


exactly is for help people. not for make crimedog happy


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> 
> 
> exactly is for help people. not for make crimedog happy


Hes only 7 HR's away from 500!, then he'll be happy.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hbwoy</b>!
> It said somewhere that Jerry Stackhouse was there, did he do anything, I also heard Jalen Rose was out there clowning and stuff


jalen was clowning around a lot - he was guarding stackhouse with his back to him, shadowing him. he also had 20 assist. Rafer was the true star of the game though. He had all the streetball tricks going. He had some very nice lobs to Iggy ( who was really flying) and also some nice dishes to MO Pete and Stack.

Vince had a couple a nice dunks early but was really loafing around for the 2nd half, just shooting 3's or not even making it up past half court. he sat for the last 5 min.


----------

